# CZ 85C vs XDm 9mm



## canguy (Aug 31, 2009)

After a great deal of review I believe i have narrowed the thousands of possible choices for a first handgun to a 9mm CZ85C or a XDm. As a lefty the ambidextrous capability, atl least to some degree of both these guns is valued, as are the sights for my aged eyes. Gun will primarily be for range use and in home defense. Once I have developed some skill I will look further in to a CCW. But for now, any suggestions as to how to do that final evaluation between what appear to be fine pistols, other than shooting, to make a final decision?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

canguy said:


> ... any suggestions as to how to do that final evaluation between what appear to be fine pistols, other than shooting, to make a final decision?


I know of no better evaluation method than shooting them.

You're more likely to find variations of these two models - CZ75 and XD - at a rental range, but I think they are close enough to the ones in question to suffice for testing.

Short of shooting them, handling them would be the next best suggestion.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, you really need to shoot them. They are very different, and one cannot say that one method of action is better than the other for you.

I can tell you that the trigger weight/feel of my CZ85 Combat is a lot better than the trigger of my XD9. I can also say that my XD9 is more reliable than my CZ85 Combat. Therefore, my CZ makes for a better range gun, and the XD a better defense gun. But that's not to say that you can't use them in opposite roles....


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

BY the way I have The CZ 75 SP01 Tactical (very close to the CZ 85) and the XDM9..I love them both but each gun has a different personality, flavor, and grip control..but again I developed the gun addiction and couldn't stop at purchasing one gun..If you are looking for purchasing two guns get them both, they are great..If your budget allows only one, then get the CZ85 (as a starter)..It is an all steel frame, so the added weight reduces recoil and makes the gun easier to handle for a beginner shooter. 

Again this is my opinion, and what I did. The XDM9 and the CZ were in the first list of guns that I decided to choose from after I shot several guns when I was shopping for my first purchase..The decision for the first purchase was the CZ 75. But I just couldn'y stop there and after 2 purchases the XDM9 was then added to my collection. Hope you can make a conclusion of my personal experience..

One more question though, if I may ask, how did you arrive to the conclusion of choosing between either of these guns..Have you tried them?


----------



## canguy (Aug 31, 2009)

I have done a fair bit of research and handled numerous times each pistol. Unfortunately, finding a nearby range that has these in their rental inventory may not be possible, especially CZ, so the questions. Will at least be able to shoot a XD 9mm and possibly a XDm. Agree shooting is the best way to make the decision but not always possible. Overall, at this level there appear to be few duds and if it doesn't appeal then i'll just have to take the hit and find another home for it.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I would wager that no matter which one you end up picking, you will like it.

There's also a good chance that, sooner or later, you will end up with both of them anyway. After all, you can't have _too many_ handguns......


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own them both and like them both

My XDm 5.25 in 9mm










My CZ 85










I believe that you can't go wrong with either gun

I too believe you need shoot both guns

I also don't mean to confuse the issue - but I'd suggest you also look at S&W M&P 5" Pro

My M&P 5" Pro in 9mm










Good Lu k


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a CZ! They're both great guns, but my vote goes towards the CZ. What ever you decide on, you'll be happy with it.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I love my 3.8 XDM 9mm Springfield but I hear nice things about the CZ. I shoot the XDM like an expert so that is what I went with. You should try them out and buy the one that best suits your needs. But the XDM 3.8 9mm can be a conceal carry gun with 13 rds or range/home defense weapon with 19rd mags.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I would go Xdm 3.8 compact as a first gun. The cz is great but the Xdm can be carried concealed easier. Giving you more money for ammo in the short term.


----------

